# S & W Performance Center 1911's



## ratrodfink (Dec 29, 2008)

I've been looking at several S & W 1911's from their Performance Center and I like their looks. My question is this, if I'm going to spend $1300 to $1700 on a 1911 is their a better option or are these well functioning firearms? I currently own a Wilson Combat KZ45 Compact and a Kimber Ultra CDP II. Are the S & W's in the same league? No offense to anyone, I simply have no experience with the S & W's.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Kimber.Kimber.Kimber. The CDP is from their custom shop and costs less.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

The Performance Center puts out a nice 1911 that I would take over a Kimber anyday (In fact I did just that).

For a little more $$ than the PC, the Les Baer Premiere II is an excellent 1911 for the money.


----------



## bac1023 (Oct 26, 2007)

James NM said:


> The Performance Center puts out a nice 1911 that I would take over a Kimber anyday (In fact I did just that).
> 
> For a little more $$ than the PC, the Les Baer Premiere II is an excellent 1911 for the money.


Actually the Kimber Super Match II is just as good as the PC Smiths. I've got both. They are priced very similar.

Its not your every day Kimber though.


----------



## ratrodfink (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks for the input, I have also been looking at Caspian 1911's. Seem to be made well also.


----------

